
TechShop buyout fails - Animats
http://techshop.ws
======
Animats
On November 15, 2017, all TechShop locations closed, employees were laid off,
and an impending Chapter 7 bankruptcy was announced. Then, a windmill
entrepreneur from Kansas, Dan Rasure, proposed to buy the chain.

Despite optimistic PR, the deal just fell through. The proposed buyer didn't
have enough cash and TechShop had too much debt.[1] TechShop apparently owes
about $21 million.

Currently, the business is in limbo - bankruptcy has not been filed, but the
company isn't operating and debts are not being paid.

[1]
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/1555642407859618](https://www.facebook.com/groups/1555642407859618)

------
drallison
TechShop is an incredible important and valuable resource in the communities
it serves. Please find a way to allow it to continue.

